

Ask HN: European cities with surf and tech jobs - shmapf

What cities in Europe have a decent tech job scene, and are within an hour of good surf? The jobs don&#x27;t necessarily have to be start-ups, but can be.<p>Lisbon sounds like it could fit the bill, possibly somewhere in the Netherlands too, but I&#x27;m surprised at how rare it seems to be.
======
thorin
I can confirm the surf in Lisbon is awesome and a massive variety of beaches
near the city. Not sure of the tech scene though. Ireland has awesome surf if
you don't mind the cold.

Bristol, Oxford, Cardiff and Swansea in the UK are all in good positions to
get to the coast. 2/3 hrs and lest than 1 hr respectively and decent chance of
work.

If you have a chance of remote work consider Morocco!

------
relaxman
100% Lisbon.

